# Is this a copperhead??



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Besides a dead snake, is this a copperhead. It's dam near 4 ft long!


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

The wooden lath in the second photo is 4' long. It was also the weapon of choice.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

24buds?


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

You betcha. Where did ya find him?


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah! thats a big one


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, that's a good sized one too. Was it in your yard, or at your lease?


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't seen very many that big.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

..........................................


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll pick up the slack! Did yea eat it?


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes! That's a big one.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep. why ya kill it?


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

IsleSurfChunker said:


> Yes, that's a good sized one too. Was it in your yard, or at your lease?


Early this morning while working in Mississippi, south of Meridian. That's why I was asking if they have different species of snakes here. I figured it was just a huge copper head, never seen one this size. As for the other guy, why did I kill it? It was next to a house, if it would have been in the woods I would have let it go. They are definitely out, as they have had a lot of rain in this region.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Hope you kept it. Awesome looking belt and or hatband material there.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Id have to Agree...thats a Bigun


TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :smile:
> 
> Hope you kept it. Awesome looking belt and or hatband material there.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Great googly moogly, that's a huge copperhead. I'd bet it's near to the record.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Two minutes of Google-fu, and I can find a 53' copperhead on record.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bearintex said:


> Two minutes of Google-fu, and I can find a 53' copperhead on record.


53 feet Really Now? Lmao


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> 53 feet Really Now? Lmao


He got snakin' and fishin' cufuzed.


----------



## CoastalCutie84 (Jan 26, 2009)

I know that isn't my "surprise" you said you are bringing home with you! haha Or it better not be!!!


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Nice Hat Band Material. 

I heard they were inter mixing with pythons and eating that same stuff Hogzilla ate that makes them so big. That or they have really short survey stakes.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

dang that's a bigg'n


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*Nasty one*

Yes that is one big nasty copperhead and I am glad to see it dead, that's one more that won't get someone on the leg, I kill all copperheads, thanks for your contribution to a safer bow season.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> 24buds?





troutslayer said:


> ..........................................





Rubberback said:


> I'll pick up the slack! Did yea eat it?


 Man how did I miss this one!?!?!?!:work:

Well did ya?

I'm out of green but owe yall fishinfool
troutslayer
rubberback

Good on ya for lookin out for me! I am disapointed in myself.


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

LETS SEE! Just had a dog die last year from copperhead bite. Vet said he didn't think the shot(s) would help - too small - had him there within 20 minutes. Coming from a ranching and hunting family, we all have lost cowdogs, birddogs, horse, cows through the years unfortunately. A poisonous snake is a dead snake around me if I can get him. Let the Kings and other non-poisonous snakes get the mice and rats! The "poisons" are not man's best friend like my dog was but they are beneficial as long as they stay the WHAT away from me and MINE.


----------



## bluemangroup (Sep 2, 2009)

*Copperhead*

I hate to be the one to breach the topic, but where's MC? He wont be happy about this!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Dang! I never seen a 4 ft copperhead..........and a copperhead is the only snake that can strike without being coiled......which makes them extremely dangerous...


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

the only good copperhead is a dead one....one of my labs scared the $hit out of me when he was 4 months old....he brought me one that was 2' long that he killed in the bushes of my apartment complex....needless to say as soon as he got done with his gundog training...he got snake trained.....


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That is a monster Copperhead, thank you for killing it. The world is a better place without venomous snakes, let the non-venomous snakes take up the slack to kill rats and mice and such.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

as we say in tx...big'em traslation...big one....almost stepped on one a bit smaller than that one 2 yrs ago.


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED (Apr 8, 2007)

bluemangroup said:


> I hate to be the one to breach the topic, but where's MC? He wont be happy about this!


And...


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

Got bit by a little one (8-10") a couple of weeks ago. Ended up taking the anti-venom and overnight at the hospital. I haven't gotten the final bill or how much insurance pays vs. how much the idiot without the gloves (yeah that would be me) get's to pay. Last number I heard was >$10,000 just for the anti venom. 

You bet I will kill every poisonous snake I run across around here. I don't want my granddaughters having to go through that.


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've only seen one that big once in my life, in Raywood Tx. A friend of mine blew it in half with a 12 ga.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

CoastalCutie84 said:


> I know that isn't my "surprise" you said you are bringing home with you! haha Or it better not be!!!




My wife's really surprised. She can't belive you wouldn't like that made into some custom pumps. (says she'll take it)


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Keep an eye out sometimes they travel in pacs, herds, flocks- well whatever snakes travel in!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yes That is a "COPPERHEAD"









Big SOB too.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

whampuscat3 said:


> Keep an eye out sometimes they travel in pacs, herds, flocks- well whatever snakes travel in!


Went on a camping trip to Tyler state park last summer which is a beautiful park but after dark the area that we set up our tent was covered with copperheads , after killing 8 snakes we jumped in the truck and stayed at the comfort suites hotel, very nice hotel and most likely the last tent camping for my wife.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Skeeter Bait said:


> Got bit by a little one (8-10") a couple of weeks ago. Ended up taking the anti-venom and overnight at the hospital. I haven't gotten the final bill or how much insurance pays vs. how much the idiot without the gloves (yeah that would be me) get's to pay. Last number I heard was >$10,000 just for the anti venom.
> 
> You bet I will kill every poisonous snake I run across around here. I don't want my granddaughters having to go through that.


You go to ADMC? I was in there Labor Day weekend with a bite to the top of my left foot. No antivenom, though. What triggered them to give it to you? Definitely sucked balls. I make it a point to kill them all now.


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

Barret

No, I ended up at Brazosport Memorial. Arm was swelling, as high as elbow. They were going to send me to Herman, because they did not have a hand surgeon at Brazosport. If the swelling gets so bad that the swelling cuts off your own circulation, they start slicing the meat open to relive the pressure. Pictures I saw kind of looked like a fish filleting manuever. 

I think the ER doc was super conservative and wanted to send me to Houston where they had a hand surgeon and give me the anti-venom too. Supposedly the anti-venom needs to be given before 6 hours post bite. I talked him into giving me the anti-venom and not sending me to Houston. I got the anti venom at about 5 hours and 45 minutes.

Stuff took the swelling down pretty quick, but for the price I should have gotten ice cream (or some other special treat) with it. Lesson learned AGAIN (wear your gloves.) Killed another about 5 days after this within 10 foot of where I got bit.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

100% a Copperhead. I got bit by one when I was swimming in a pool as a kid....


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

definately a copper-topper.I guess Mastercylinder must be out of town fishing!!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

GalvestonSharker said:


> Yep. why ya kill it?


He's doing God's working by killing the serpent. :dance:


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

that is definetly a big copperhead. i killed one that was 40" and yours looks to be bigger than that. i called tpwd to see what the record was and they told me they don't keep records on snakes. i thought they would have. beautiful snake though, especially because it is dead.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Would make a sweet set of custom rod grips


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

dang! - I'm surprised MC hasn't come on here - beat all y'all with his whip and chatised you for killin' that poor little innocent snake. 

but I agree - sure would make a handsome belt or hatband.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

yes, it is unusual to give antivenom for a copperhead bite.
though one time years ago I did transfer a little girl to childrens for that very reason. 
what does wearing a glove have to do with anything. chop head off and then do whatever.
the antivenom costs so much per vial- 600 or 800 per, and I believe you start with 5 vials.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

*Imagin that skin in place of the diamond back*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=237664&highlight=skin


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Fishdaze said:


> Yes! That's a big one.


X2


----------

